# Maybe a stupid question....



## Emma_ch (Nov 12, 2006)

Have a tank which started with two mollies (now there's about 28...) and a few others. Was just having a look with my Dad and one of the mollies we have is gold, with different looking fins. This could be just coincidence, which it probably is - but is there any chance a molly could have cross breeded with a guarami!?!?!? Because this one fish rea;ly does look different, bit of a mix.

Don't laugh at me if that is stupid..!!


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

Pretty sure that ain't possible!

But if im wrong i really wanna see a picture of it!


----------



## dprUsh83 (Sep 11, 2006)

Even if it is a molly...I'd still like to see a picture :lol:


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Yeah, it's impossible. Don't forget, the coloring is in the genes. Just becuase the current mom and dad are one color, it doesn't mean that they will not always have the same color in offspring. The parents, parents may have been different colors as well.


----------



## girlofgod (Aug 22, 2006)

yes, i'm pretty sure that it's impossible, cuz gourami's are egg-layers and mollies are livebearers...but NO question is a stupid one, so don't be embarassed to ask them!

Bri


----------



## Emma_ch (Nov 12, 2006)

Haha.

Oh well.

Would take a photo, but at work right now!

Thanks for you replies though


----------



## blueangeleyes (Nov 13, 2006)

hello Emma!
We all learn by asking .so dont ever be worried about anything you ask..
sure hope you plan on putting a pic up!


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

it could be just a deformed mollie. if there breed with there owen family then this is more likely to happen


----------



## daisycutter (Jan 4, 2007)

almost any color can appear from nowere by mutation and there could other genes in the mix from down the family line


----------



## tophat665 (Sep 30, 2006)

It is absolutely, totally, and categorically impossible for a Gourami to breed with a Molly. It is sometimes possible to crossbreed members of different species in the same genus, and almost impossible to breed members of the same family not of the same genus. These are not only two different families, but in different Orders. The plumbing just ain't compatible.


----------



## GeraldFrye (Dec 29, 2006)

tophat665 said:


> It is absolutely, totally, and categorically impossible for a Gourami to breed with a Molly. It is sometimes possible to crossbreed members of different species in the same genus, and almost impossible to breed members of the same family not of the same genus. These are not only two different families, but in different Orders. The plumbing just ain't compatible.


I like how you ended that with, "The plumbing just ain't compatible."


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

Something else to consider with your molly, if fins are much fancier... there could have been a lyretail and/or sailfin molly in the heritage somewhere, and this fish has enough of those traits to show them in fin structure.

As was said by the others, mollys and gouramis CAN NOT breed with each other, it is physically impossible.

I can't wait to see a picture!! This will also help the rest of us to sort through the possibilities for you, too. 

Please remember one other thing: The only stupid question is the one not asked.


----------

